# N.U.T.S. - where is it?



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry to bother...but I saw a reference in another forum to a section in the men's clubhouse called N.U.T.S.. I think this is about setting boundaries on religious differences, and that's an area I need to work on.

I tried searching for this section, but couldn't find anything. Any direction on how to get there?

Thanks.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

not sure about NUTS, but alot of good stuff in the "sticky" by deejo


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Great thread here: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/14963-boundaries-men.html

and direct link to the author's website: Relationship Book, Self Help Relationship Book For a Man, Best Manual for Men


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Wifey's theme song: Christmas Carols - The Nutcracker - YouTube :rofl:


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks, Deejo. That helped.


----------

